# Postage stamp on letter to Collector General?



## SlugBreath (29 Sep 2014)

Do I have to put a postage stamp on a letter to the Collector General/Revenue Commissioners?


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Sep 2014)

No.  See previous AAM thread.


----------



## SlugBreath (30 Sep 2014)

Thanks Sue. These things are getting very costly.


----------

